# Schriften für Druck vektorisieren



## Vale-Feil (24. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute ich habe in Photoshop ein Etikett erstellt und soll nun die Schrift für die Druckerei nochmals extra vektorisieren. Wo kann ich dass in Photoshop?

PS: Wenn mir jemand die Photoshop-Datei kurz (in Corel oder in einem anderen Vektor Programm) umsetzen würde, wäre ich diesem jemanden zu ewiger Schuld verpflichtet


----------



## ikon (24. Januar 2006)

oder auch bares...
Gibt's dafür kein Job-Forum?

Wozu vektorisieren wenns eh ne Pixelgrafik ist? Oder meinen die in der Druckerei Aufgrund dem minimalem Qualitätsverlust auf Vektorgrafiken bestehen zu müssen?


----------



## helaukoenig (24. Januar 2006)

Da PS in erster Linie pixel-orientiert arbeitet, wird es meiner Meinung nach schwer, hier Schriften zu vektorisieren. Ich würde eher den anderen Weg: den Text rastern und somit pixeln. Dann ist er ganz normaler Bildbestandteil. Nachteil: Er kann mit den Schriftwerkezeugen nicht mehr editiert werden.


----------



## ikon (24. Januar 2006)

Wozu rastern? Rastern lohnt sich nur wenn man den Text anschliessend grafisch verändern, verzerren oä möchte, was sowieso unschön in PS aussieht.
Deshalb rate ich: wenn man das schon in PS machen muss, die PSD schön editierbar lassen, viele Ebenen usw. und vor allem Schriften, Schriften lassen. Für den Druck einfach mittels "Überfüllen" oder "Ebenen auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren" auf eine Ebene droppen und als .jpeg im CMYK Farbmodus mit Euroscale v.2 Farbprofil speichern(manche Druckereien nehmen auch .TGA oder .TIFF etc.). Dabei sollte zu achten sein dass das Bild eine Auflösung von 300 dpi aufweist (in der Regel, weiss jetzt nicht wie das bei Etiketten ist).
Ich kenn wenig Druckereien die sich an PSD Dateien ranwagen, da sie die oben beschriebene Schritte selbst vornehmen müssen und Qualitätsunterschiede eigentlich vorprogrammiert sind ... Am Ende gibt es doch nur 2 Möglichkeiten: ein Bild aus Pixeln oder eine Datei aus Kurven und Farbinformationen.
Beim nächsten Mal machst Du das dann einfach mit nem Vektorporgramm, dort musst Du nämlich die Schriften vektorisieren um eben die genannten Kurvenbeschreibungen, bzw. Umrisse zu erhalten.

mfg,
ikon


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Januar 2006)

ikon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim nächsten Mal machst Du das dann einfach mit nem Vektorporgramm, dort musst Du nämlich die Schriften vektorisieren um eben die genannten Kurvenbeschreibungen, bzw. Umrisse zu erhalten.


*Nur zum besseren Verständnis für Einsteiger*
In den meisten Programmen heißt das ändern von Schriften in im Dokument gespeicherte Vektoren: "Schrift in Kurven umwandeln". Das sorgt dafür, das man keine Schriften mitliefern muss, weil die Schrift nun in nathematischer Form im Dokument vorliegt!
Ohne dieses Umwandeln muss man die Schriften nämlich ansonsten einbetten und das kann eine ganz verzwickte Sache sein. Erstens braucht man die Erlaubnis die Schrift einbetten zu dürfen oder zweitens muss man die Erlaubnis haben die Schrift mit dem Dokument mitzuliefern. Eine sehr böse sache, weil man bei den meisten (kommerziellen) Schriften nur selbst die Lizenz zum verwenden hat und die Schriften nicht weitergeben darf.
Das nur als zusätzliche Information


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Im Menü > Ebene > Text > Arbeitspfad erstellen (oder "In Form konvertieren")


----------



## oscarr (25. Januar 2006)

Ohje, das ist ja lustig was einige für Tips raushauen ... 

1. Verwende NIEMALS Verlustbehaftetet Komprimierungsmethoden für qualitativ hochwertige Drucksachen. JPEG ist absolut ungeeigent. Falls die Methoden zum korrekten erstellen von Postscript Dateien oder PDF nicht bekannt sind so sollte TIFF die allereste Wahl sein da es Verlustfrei ist und Plattformunabhängig. 

2. Ich glaube kaum das eine Druckerrei was mit "Vektorisierter Font in einem Photoshop Dokument" anfangen kann. Was ist das überhaupt? In Photoshop kann man Schriften in Arbeitspfade umwandeln. Nur wo da der Sinn hinter steckt das soll mal jemand erklären Bitte.  

3. Also entweder man Speichert sein Daten als hochauflösendes TIFF oder man schreibt so wie es sich gehört über den Druckertreiber Postscriptdateien und erstellt PDFs mit allem was dazu gehört.

@Vale-Feil

Das beste wird sein wenn Du bei der Druckerei anfragst was Sie genau wollen. Der Hinweis das Du mit Photoshop arbeitest ist sehr wichtig. Ich würde zu TIFF raten da es für Laien das einfachste ist und nicht so tief in die Materie geht wie zb. das erstellen von PDFs für den Druck. 

Wichtig hierbei ist aber das Du in 300*PPI* arbeitest und beim Speichern keine Ebene n und keine Komprimierung (gegebenfalls LZW) einbringst. 

Wenn Du aber mehr über dieses Thema erfahren möchtest solltest Du mal in DTP Forum schauen.

cheers


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Januar 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Ich glaube kaum das eine Druckerrei was mit "Vektorisierter Font in einem Photoshop Dokument" anfangen kann. Was ist das überhaupt? In Photoshop kann man Schriften in Arbeitspfade umwandeln. Nur wo da der Sinn hinter steckt das soll mal jemand erklären Bitte.


Ich vermute mal Du vermischst meinen Hinweis mit dem Zusatz von 27b-6. Ich meinte eigentlich das man mit einem Programm wie Illustrator, CorelDraw & Co. die Schriften umwandeln kann wenn man die Schrift nicht mitliefern kann(darf).
Texte in einem TIFF an eine Druckerei zu liefern ist in vielen Fällen ungewünscht. Es sei denn man möchte unbedingt einen gerasterten Text haben.


----------



## ikon (25. Januar 2006)

Hey oscarr,
schön dass so einem Profi wie Dir erst einfällt sich zu Wort zu melden wenn offensichtlich jeder andere weniger Plan von der Materie hat als Du selbst.

Aber thx a lot für den Tipp mit dem DTP Forum. Hab scheinbar noch 'ne Menge zu lernen. Und falls nicht, kann ich euer schönes Forum ja mal mit "ein paar lustigen Tips" bereichern.

mfg,
ikon


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Januar 2006)

@ikon: Sei bitte nachsichtig. Er hat ja auch ein wenig Recht. Die Art und Weise sie auszudrücken ist zwar diesmal etwas ... unfreundlich, aber wir wollen im Thread weiterhin lieb und nett bleiben und uns höchstens mit Wattekügelchen bewerfen.


----------



## oscarr (25. Januar 2006)

@ikon
Also Sorry das ich erst geanwortet habe als ich den Thread wahrgenommen habe  Und Sorry wenn Du dich von meinem Posting angegriffen fühlst ... ich habe nur gesagt was ich von der Sache halte und in dem Fall war der Tipp von Dir JPG zu verwenden einfach nicht gut. Wurde mir zumindtest so beigebracht. Oder ist es heute etwa so das JPG Postscript, PDF oder TIFF abgelöst hat?

@Neurodeamon 
Ehm, nene, ich habe garnciht Dein Posting im speziellen gemeint. Das ging eher an die Aussage der Druckerrei er sollte doch die Schrift nochmal extra vektorisieren. Das macht halt wenig Sinn wenn man das ganze in Photoshop erstellt hat.

Was war denn an meinem Posting unfreundlich? Etwa das ich es lustig finde das jemand JPG für den Druck empfiehlt? Oder das mit den Vektorfonts? 

Ich vermute mal wenn ich 





> Ohje, das ist ja lustig was einige für Tips raushauen ...


 weggelassen hätte dann hätte ikon nicht darauf reagiert.

Naja, wie auch immer. Sorry, wenn ich jemanden mit meinen Aussagen zu nahe getreten bin. Möchte mich hier nicht streiten deshalb halte ich mich jetzt zurück. Wer mir was zu sagen hat bitte per PN. 

cheers


hier noch ein Link zu dem Thema


----------



## Vale-Feil (26. Januar 2006)

so sry Leute bin grad voll im Stress und habe mich deshalb nicht melden können. Eure Antworten sind super,  ich habe aber  inzwischen mit AKrebs70 eine super Lösung gefunden. Er setzt mir das Etikett nochmals in InDesign um. Vielen DankAKrebs70.

@oscarr kann ich den Link für das DTP-Foum auch mal haben?


----------



## helaukoenig (26. Januar 2006)

@oscar: ein Teil des Problems besteht meiner Erfahrung nach auch darin, dass in Druckereien zunehmend angelernte Kräfte arbeiten, denen alte Hasen gezeigt haben, wie sie selbst es schon seit Jahrzehnten .. machen, und denen andere wiederum erzählt haben, dass sie gehört haben ...
 Dann wundert es einen nicht, dass das Wunderformat jpg mittlerweile alles andere abgelöst haben soll.
 Mit ausreichender Auflösung liegt mit traditionelle Formaten wie tif oder eps oder eben pdf immer auf der richtigen Seite und die Druckerei, die keine TIFFs verarbeiten kann, die sollte lieber ...


----------



## ikon (26. Januar 2006)

@Neurodeamon: *Beutel mit Wattekügelchen oscarr übern Kopf kipp* 

@oscarr: Ja sorry, wollts nicht so krass rüberbringen. Und bislang hat .jpeg die beiden anderen Formate natürlich nicht  abgelöst... und wie gesagt, habe ja noch eine Menge zu lernen. Tut mir Leid, ich hab mich durch das "lustige Tipps" irgendwie verarscht gefühlt... Versuch Dich doch bitte in Zukunft einfach etwas weniger herablassend auszudrücken, denn entweder man teilt know how, oder man schlägt Profit daraus. 

noch ne Frage am Rande an den Profi: hab mir gleich nach dem posten meines Kommentars nach Anleitungen zur Erstellung von PostScript Dateien umgesehen und auch einiges gefunden. Allerdings wüsste ich gern ob ich im Fall Photoshop die PSD mitsamt aller Ebenen und Schriften an den Drucker schicken kann, um mir die Druckdaten in einer Datei ausgeben zu lassen, oder ob ich h erst alles auf eine Ebene reduzieren oder überfüllen mus, denn dann würden ja die Kurven der Schriften verloren gehen und die gesamte Druckvorlage wär wieder ein einziger Pixelmatsch... ?

@ValeFeill: DTP Forum-> guckst Du Forumübersicht auf tutorials.de-> Desktop Publishing(DTP)

ikon


----------



## helaukoenig (26. Januar 2006)

Also, PostScript-Dateien sind immer Vektor-Dateien, deshalb ist die PostScript-Variante meist vom Datenumfang wesentlich größer als die Ausgangsdatei. Da du eine PostScript-Datei nur unter großen Schwierigkeiten wirst bearbeiten können, ist aus meiner Sicht die Frage nach dem Reduzieren der Ebenen hinfällig; schließlich ist eine solche Datei für die Endausgabe auf einer Druckmaschine gedacht.
Weil eben eine PostScript-Datei nicht mehr korrigierbar ist, hat sich im Print-Bereich das pdf-Format als Wunderformat durchgesetzt. Aber das ist ein anders Thema


----------



## oscarr (26. Januar 2006)

ikon, gut das Du mir das nicht übel genommen hast  War auch nicht böse gemeint von mir.

Das mit dem erstellen von Postscript Dateien ist so eine Sache und lässt sich nicht mal ebend so erklären. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so viele praktische Erfahrungen was das erstellen aus Photoshop angeht. Habe halt das klassiche über Quarkexpress und Distiller gelernt und erstelle mittlerweile alles direkt über Indesign. 

Generell würde ich aber alles auf eine Ebene reduzieren ausser den Textebenen.
Kommt aber eher darauf an was an Text dargestellt wird. Für eine simple Zeile Text die sagen wir mal ne IMPACT Font hat würde ich nicht unbeding die Font mit einbetten. Wenn es aber um 8 Punkt Fließtext geht der sehr klein gedruckt wird und gut lesbar bleiben soll dann würde ich die Font auf jeden Fall einbetten. Bin in dem Bereich aber auch praktisch nicht so aktiv das ich dazu soviel sagen möchte. Nicht das ich was falsches erzähle  Da wäre wohl ein Drucker/Medientechniker der bessere Ansprechpartner. >DTP Forum



			
				Ikon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...oder ob ich h erst alles auf eine Ebene reduzieren oder überfüllen mus


Also soweit ich weiss lässt Photoshop beim Überfüllen garkeine Ebenen zu und reduziert dabei auf eine Hintergrundebene. Oder was meinst Du mit überfüllen?



			
				Typolexikon.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Überfüllen*
> Wenn im Mehrfarbendruck zwei Farbflächen aneinander liegen, läßt man sie leicht überlappen, damit bei leichten Passerungenauigkeiten im Druck keine Blitzer entstehen können. Die Überlappung wird so vorgegeben, daß die hellere Farbe die dunklere Farbe überlappt. Diese geringe Zunahme der "Größe des Objekts" wird so am wenigsten vom Betrachter wahr genommen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Januar 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, PostScript-Dateien sind immer Vektor-Dateien, deshalb ist die PostScript-Variante meist vom Datenumfang wesentlich größer als die Ausgangsdatei.


Whooohoo-HALT!   
PS ist KEIN reines Vektorformat -> nur grafische und Schrift-Elemente werden vektorisiert!
Pixel-Grafiken werden GERASTERT.
Das passiert auch bei Photoshop, wenn man alles auf einen Ebene reduziert: Schriften verlieren alle anderen Werte und werden zu einfachen Raster-Grafiken.

Postscript an sich ist eine reine SEITENBESCHREIBUNGSSPRACHE. Lies mal bitte die Definition bei Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postscript

Und der Dateiumfang der PS-Dateien ist nicht größer, weil alles Vektordaten sind, sondern weil es eine komplette Programmiersprache ist und Vektor, sowie Bitmap(Pixel-)Grafiken beinhalten kann.
Wäre es ein reines Vektorformat, liefe es genau umgekehrt, die Datei müßte kleiner werden, weil die Daten auf Formeln und wenige Punkte reduziert werden könnten.

P.S.:
Warum sträuben sich immer noch so viele gegen die Vorteile einer PDF-Datei?
PDF ist eine Weiterentwicklung von Postscript (und ebenso von Adobe).


----------

